# Coach61



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Dave,
Last nite in the chatroom things were said and I was under the impression that we were joking around. To my dismay you blew your top. If I had realized we were not joking around I would have stopped. I have enjoyed the numerous conversations with you in the chatroom and do value your friendship. Please accept my apology.
Regards
Chris


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

glad I left when I did, when I get ticked off I usually call Bill or Zilla and bitch to them till I'm all calmed down.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spelling it out*

Ok I'm on my soapbox today... so lets carry on.

Weds night chat is Slot Chat! Fri night chat is open! Get it?

This occured for a reason. Back in the black and white chat dayz when we were scrawling on the cave walls with burnt sticks for crayons; there was only a handful of guys. Our impromtu leader then was ole "Boss 429" and he managed to keep us in the slot for the most part. Bless him....his current whereabouts are unknown.

As the chat gangs regular membership has swollen from half a dozen regulars to an average of fifteen give er take it has been more difficult to keep things in the slot. I would guess that the slot chat gang has as many as 30 er so members that float in nand out as their lives permit. Fri night was added later to allow for off topic banter when a few of us decided break the mold and add a looser more informal evening to discuss whatever.

Over time it became apparent that without enforcement our casual arrangement was again teetering on becoming nothing more than a My Space Blogorama. For that reason both Coach61 and Win43 were volunteered (LOL) to enforce decorum on Weds nights. It is a thankless job but it is integral to protecting our Weds night slot chat heritage. We honor and thank them for marshalling us. No one is immune from sanction...admittedly I unwittingly often go far afield and well off topic...so when Coach or Win kicks me in the crack, it's for good reason. It's nuthin' personal!

In a nutshell, the big window is for slot chat and the 'lil PM windows are for carrying on amongst yourselves. Some how over time the opposite became the norm and the big window became a cheap variety show and slot chat was being held in the PM windows.

If ya dont like Weds come on Fri. If Fri is too OT then come on Weds. If neither suits you come anyway and use the lil windows...or....by all means start a new night and bring your posse. Thanx to Hank the newer chat format provides plenty of room and time for everyone.

It aint perfect and will forever be a work in process. So when one of our hired goons taps your shoulder on Weds it's merely a wake up call to order. If you refuse to wake up then they are authorized to destroy your planet..."Gort!...Klatu, barrada, nickto."


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

This was meant as an open apology to Dave, since he seems to be ignoring the im and messages in the chat room. As fas as off topic, there seemed to be very little slot discussion, I did go on topic and opened several related items. As far as your soap box is concerned I have no problem with your explanation of the problem. I was under the impression that Dave and I usually joked around with each other, as it seems he has been taking things seriously and beginning to let it fester. I on the other hand had absoultley no concern for anything he ever said I took everything as a joke. As I stated above, I like Dave, value his friendship, have appreciated his purchases from me as well as trades we have done in the past. It was not my intention to upset him or make him mad in any way. I hope he reads this, sees I am truley upset over the issue, lets it go and continues to be my friend.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi T-Jet Racer, i know this isn't my place to say anything, but i'm sure Dave will come around i dont know you guys very well but i talked to Dave a few times i am currently purchasing his Tyco track from him, he is a great guy as all of you are, sometimes we have bad days and dont like to be joking even though we all joke around i do also just like the thread about puctuation,lol i was joking with Montoya1, i'm sure Dave will talk to you he might just have to cool off and i know he has been working long hours to. i'm sure no harm has been done, and you guys sound like really good friends, i know this bothers you and it would me to if i was in your shoes, he will know how bad you felt he will talk to you, and i'm sorry for what has happened to. like i said it not my place to say anything but i just wanted to say hi and keep your head up i'm sure everything will be okay. 

take care T-Jet, Shon


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I am not ignoring anyone, I felt as always you took things way to far. you insult my country the minute I logged in and insited on gay jokes for the next hour or so till I got fed up reading drivel. I made it very clear I felt the toilet humor had gone on long enough, try saying Hey Coach like everyone else instead of displaying a Canadian flag with a thumbsdown beside it the minute I enter and I might find it in my cold nasty heart to forgive you. But if you insit on asking me if I am going on a date with Rich on race night, or telling me how much I suck and my home country sucks you'll be treated as a hostile and I will continue to ignore your antics. I thought when Scott left Chat might once again become enjoyable but I have found Chat about as much fun as a toothache the past couple of times i wasted my time with it.


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Has definitely changed since the black and white days. rr


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Like I said Dave, I thought you took it as it was meant, as a joke. Like I stated above if I knew that you had an issue with it I would have stopped. I read your response, understand your position and wil not do it anymore, (I hope I dont forget). 
regards
Chris


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Like I said Dave, I thought you took it as it was meant, as a joke. Like I stated above if I knew that you had an issue with it I would have stopped. I read your response, understand your position and wil not do it anymore, (I hope I dont forget).
> regards
> Chris


If you Forget I willremind you.. Apology accepted and Thank you for doing so.


Dave


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, good deal!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Has definitely changed since the black and white days. rr


Yeah OFD, 

It is different. The robot elders have had some trouble adapting to the new ways, just as the newbies have exhibited trouble grasping the disciplines of antiquity.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Bill, your right it's a work in progress. It can be tough to stay on topic for 4 or 5 hours but it's also not a gong show tryout. I'm as guilty as the next for going way off topic. We do have some funny guys hanging out in chat! Wish I could make the Friday night chat but that's my poker night.


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

I found it also "different" from the old days. I just sat back & read what was being said and thought "What the hell has this become?".

Keeping it lite I think is an acceptable answer, don't y'all?

If & when any of you see the new movie "Gran Torino" just remember "Slot Chat" when Clint takes the boy to the Barber Shop, hilarious!!!!, I thought so.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Coach is cool. Rush is cool. Canada bought 4 of the planes I help make (C-17). God Bless our good neighbor to the north, Canada!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Ok I'm on my soapbox today... so lets carry on.
> 
> Weds night chat is Slot Chat! Fri night chat is open! Get it?
> 
> ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I too am guilty of derailing the Wednesday night agenda.. I try to keep my O/T stupid ramblings to fill dead spots when there is nothing going on..  Of course once I or someone else "hops out of the slot" into the OT zone it has a cascading effect which can last for an extended period of time. :freak: I'll try to keep my OT banter down to a minimum to try to help the situation.. This isn't as much of an issue when there's 5-6 chatters in the room, but when you have 10-15 it can cause a major derailment.. 

If ya want to deputize me win, I'll try to help police the situation..

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I am perfect and have no Chat problems...you guys need to improve though...LOL :jest:

Some day I want to get all Crazy and Party in Canada like a Rock Star! :hat:

Bob...Dno't mkae em wkae you in the Haed wtih a Sllicnoe trie...zilla


----------

